

Ask HN: How did you find your ideal job? - cptmonac

I&#x27;ll be graduating from an American University next semester, and I&#x27;m having a little trouble figuring out what jobs to apply for. Over the years I&#x27;ve worked on projects that involved programming, hardware prototyping, machine learning, and creating art installations, and I&#x27;ve learned a lot. I would like to find a job that allows me to at least practice all these skills. Am I deluded to think that there&#x27;s a job out there that would allow me to utilize most of the skills I&#x27;ve learned, and learn new diverse ones? P.S. While I&#x27;m moderately interested in startups, they would not be a good fit for me right now, because I would need a company willing to sponsor a work visa for an international student. Please feel free to share your thoughts, I appreciate any and all feedback.
======
weland
> Am I deluded to think that there's a job out there that would allow me to
> utilize most of the skills I've learned, and learn new diverse ones?

I currently am in such a job. I'm doing a very diverse range of things, from
schematic and layout design to web programming (although I do the latter
rather dreadfully). It is a fairly large company and not my ideal job,
precisely because it is in a large company, where everything is slow and
bloated. An guy I used to work with a another company was employed here; he
recommended me to his boss when he heard they needed someone with my skills,
they called me for a quick discussion and offered me the job.

I also had a similar job in a startup company a while back. It really was my
ideal job. Bad business decisions strangled it after about two years,
unfortunately. I landed that one via the boring route -- job ad on a website.
Applied, went to interview, got the job.

------
caw
There are jobs that let you use multiple skills. I do a wide range of tasks
because of my skillset, though I was hired to do only one of those things. It
was just a natural progression of the job and taking on new responsibilities.

One framework I think is helpful is this:
[http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/ask-ramit-how-
do-y...](http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/ask-ramit-how-do-you-
choose-one-passion/)

Talking with people about what a job actually entails, versus what the job
posting says it does, seems really obvious when you say it, but sometimes
obvious things need to be said. During my last job search I actually talked
with people on my options, and found it extremely insightful between what I
thought the job was and what it actually is.

------
jcutrell
I very highly recommend contracting with a well-established company to attain
the work visa, and freelancing with a few different companies to gain
experience and perspective before signing on with a company.

I'd highly recommend against working for a company that doesn't value a subset
of your skills more highly than the others; a somewhat specialized position
will pay better.

I would also highly recommend that you work for a company (or many companies)
with vision, mission, and values that you connect with strongly.

~~~
minutetominute
"I would also highly recommend that you work for a company (or many companies)
with vision, mission, and values that you connect with strongly."

This statement is extremely important. You can walk through hell if you're in
good company. If you end up working with on great technology with people you
can't stand, you will not make it through your job. The opposite will
generally lead to your work environment being a lot healthier for you.

